# Lost Cause - Something



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Here we are attempting to play "Something" at a friends birthday party. Damn that's a tough solo, not to mention the vocal. kkjq

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZcmqo5g9fQ


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Cool. Great song, nicely done.

Women dance with their beers at our gigs too. What's with that? Guys hardly ever do it, not that I notice the guys much.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Cool. Great song, nicely done.
> 
> Women dance with their beers at our gigs too. What's with that? Guys hardly ever do it, not that I notice the guys much.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


LOL. Most of the women that night ended up dancing together, guys for the most part just sat back and watched/listened. That particular song was for the birthday girl hence only the two of them dancing.


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

Mooh said:


> Cool. Great song, nicely done.
> 
> Women dance with their beers at our gigs too. What's with that? Guys hardly ever do it, not that I notice the guys much.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Maybe the guys don't want to fizz up or spill their beers? :smile:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Peter said:


> Maybe the guys don't want to fizz up or spill their beers? :smile:


If I was king, spilled beer would be a crime against the crown.

Something in the way she moves, indeed! LOL!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice job Dave. Especially playing the solo without a slide!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Kenmac said:


> Nice job Dave. Especially playing the solo without a slide!


Thanks, one of these days I'll figure out how to use one. :smile:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Is that an X5 ??? .. the lower keyboard? and is the keyboard player gone hitting on wimmin' that dance with beers?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Is that an X5 ??? .. the lower keyboard? and is the keyboard player gone hitting on wimmin' that dance with beers?


Pretty sure it was an X5. That was the other bands stuff, sounded really good.


----------



## SteveS (Apr 25, 2006)

Sounds great! Nice job on the solo too. 

That's one of my favorite songs.


----------



## zjq426 (Aug 23, 2009)

wish someone will play a song for at my birthday party..or on the day i'll be buried..


----------

